
“Bring Down the Number of Cases Now. Otherwise We Won't Be Able to Handle It” - e_proxus
https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2020-03/christian-drosten-coronavirus-pandemic-germany-virologist-charite/komplettansicht
======
ubramlago
It's nice to see how humbly and sensitive Drosten reacts to his unwanted power
now.

